# cojón



## SãoEnrique

Bom dia a todos,

Eu gostaria de saber qual é a tradução desta palavra espanhol "cojón" . 
Há um sinônimo em Português ? Eu penso talvez "colhão"?
Eu me desculpa mas obrigado para me responder.

Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## Vanda

SãoEnrique, bem fácil!  É só digitar a palavra lá em cima da página do fórum  e marcar espanhol/português (depois pode fazer ponte do espanhol com francês) e voilà! 
cojón (clique)


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá Vanda,

Eu quero saber se o palavra "colhão" se usa na língua Portuguesa(Brasil e Portugal)e se esta palavra significa a mesma coisa  em Castelhano e Português.

Eu vos agradeço de antemão.
Adeus.


----------



## Outsider

Que uso da palavra espanhola é que tem em mente? Qual é o registo e o sentido? Consegue dar exemplos?


----------



## Fanaya

Outsider, eu acho que o único uso da palavra em espanhol é testículo (que eu saiba em português também). É verdade que às vezes nós, espanhóis, utilizamos tal termo como expressão de estados de ânimo ou frases feitas (por exemplo, "estamos hasta los cojones" ou "quien no está acostumbrado a los calzones, se le pelan los cojones"), mas penso que ele refere-se ao significado habitual em espanhol, ou seja, testículo.


----------



## Outsider

Fanaya, é precisamente por haver tantas expressões idiomáticas com _cojón_ em espanhol — o que não sucede em português — que acho importante perceber se o que se pretende é uma tradução literal ou algum tipo de interjeição.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá Fanaya,

A frase que ouvi , era _"¡ Ojalá que no me rompe los cojones!"_
Eu quero saber se em Português se pode dizer isto : _"Oxalá que não me rompe os colhões"_. O palavra "*colhão*" , "*colhões*" se usa no linguagem Português ou não ,a gente compreende ?

Obrigado a todos(as), abraços desde França.


----------



## Fanaya

Em primeiro lugar, eu penso que a frase em espanhol não está correcta (consequentemente também não em português). Para mim seria "Ojalá que no me romp*a* los cojones". Suponho que a expressão é argentina, já que nós dizemos '_tocar los cojones_' em Espanha (deduzo que são equivalentes, ou seja, creio que ambas as expressões significam incomodar, mas não estou certo). 

Por outro lado, em português sim ouvi, se bem que apenas uma vez, de modo que não me atreveria a assegurar que seja de uso comum, '_tocar os colhões_'. De facto, julgo que seja muito incomum, mas os nativos têm a última palavra neste sentido.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya obrigado,

Eu me desculpa pela frase em Castelhano,sou Francês estou aprendendo o Português (língua da minhas origens).
Eu vos agradeço pela correçã Português é uma língua mais complicada, estou vendo as formações do Português (verbos,palavrões).Para mim não e fácil como eu não sou Espanhol ou Português de nascimento.

Muiti obrigado pela correção  e pela explicação sobre o palavra Espanhol "cojón" e o verbo "tocar".


----------



## Fanaya

Fica tranquilo, ninguém nasceu sabendo e, como diziam os romanos, '_errare humanum est_'. Em todo o caso, espero ter ajudado. Hei-de teimar de novo em que em Espanha a utilização desta expressão é muito generalizada, de modo que, embora possa parecer o contrário ao não-nativo, na fala coloquial não tem um sentido depreciativo (geralmente).

Courage et salutations cordiales.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Hoje você tinha bem ajudado eu aprendo o Português sozinho porquê meu pai não fala mais Português desde 32 anos.Chegou em França em 1978, agora ele fala Francês não me aprende.
Eu vos agradeço pela ajuda ,se aprende melhor a língua quando está falando com a gente (Espanhola ou Portuguesa).
Hoje tenho visto o vosso perfil no fórum , você fala Francês , Inglês , Português e Castelhano. Eu vos digo sinceramente "Parabéns" nunca eu vi isto.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Por outro lado, em português sim ouvi, se bem que apenas uma vez, de modo que não me atreveria a assegurar que seja de uso comum, '_tocar os colhões_'. De facto, julgo que seja muito incomum, mas os nativos têm a última palavra neste sentido.


 
É mesmo muito incomum e, de qualquer maneira, em português esse '_tocar_' diz-se habitualmente '_apalpar_' ou _'mexer'_, o que torna a expressão ainda mais improvável.
Independentemente disso, os termos portugueses equivalentes de espanhóis como '_cojones_', '_joder_', _'coño' _e outros semelhantes, que fazem parte de expressões coloquiais correntes em espanhol, são absolutamente grosseiros e, consequentemente, aparecem com muito menor frequência em expressões de uso comum, além de que, no que toca específicamente ao último, por alguma razão os falantes de português preferem invocar o órgão masculino em vez do feminino. 



SãoEnrique said:


> Hoje você tinha bem ajudado  *ajudou muito*, eu aprendo o Português sozinho porqu*e* meu pai não fala mais [/já não fala] Português desde *os* 32 anos.Chegou em França em 1978, agora ele fala Francês não me aprende *ensina*.
> Eu vos agradeço pela ajuda ,se aprende melhor a língua quando *se* está falando com *a gente  pessoas *(espanholas ou portuguesas).
> Hoje tenho visto *vi* o *vosso* *seu* perfil no fórum , você fala Francês , Inglês , Português e Castelhano. Eu *vos *digo-*lhe [*mieux encore* dou-lhe]* sinceramente "Parabéns" nunca eu vi isto.


 
SãoEnrique:
En ce contexte_, 'a gente'_ signifie '_nous_' en portugais, c'est pas comme en espagnol.
On traduit 'a_pprendre_', dans le sens de _'acquérir la connaissance de...' _par '_aprender_' et par '_ensinar'_ dans le sens de _'apprendre quelque chose à quelq'un'._
On ne tutoye pas les gens qu'on ne connait pas (au Portugal du moins), mais on ne dit pas '_vous_' non plus. En ce cas, la troisième personne du singulier c'est la forme correcte.
Au Portugal nous disons _'Chegar *a* França' _mais_ 'Chegar *em* França'_ est habituel dans le portugais du Brésil. Il en va de même pour _'não fala mais'. 'Já não fala' _est la version habituelle au Portugal.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> É mesmo muito incomum e, de qualquer maneira, em português esse '_tocar_' diz-se habitualmente '_apalpar_' ou _'mexer'_, o que torna a expressão ainda mais improvável.
> Independentemente disso, os termos portugueses equivalentes de espanhóis como '_cojones_', '_joder_', _'coño' _e outros semelhantes, que fazem parte de expressões coloquiais correntes em espanhol, são absolutamente grosseiros e, consequentemente, aparecem com muito menor frequência em expressões de uso comum, além de que, no que toca específicamente ao último, por alguma razão os falantes de português preferem invocar o órgão masculino em vez do feminino.



Tendo-a ouvido em Valença do Minho, é provável que seja uma expressão com influência do galego (ou galego em vez de português). Ou simplesmente foi eu quem ouviu mal.

P.S. Não sabia que também falavas francês. Há alguma língua que não conheças, Carfer ?


----------



## Kalimi5t

Cojón é colhão...
Também a expressão "COJONES!" eu traduziria por "CARALHO!"
A expressao "No tener cojones/huevos" por "Não ter saco"

Alguém poderia traduzir a expressão "Estar hasta los huevos"??

Se alguém se ofende, por favor me desculpem por o vocabulário usado...


----------



## Carfer

Kalimi5t said:


> Cojón é colhão...
> Também a expressão "COJONES!" eu traduziria por "CARALHO!"
> A expressao "No tener cojones/huevos" por "Não ter saco"
> 
> Alguém poderia traduzir a expressão "Estar hasta los huevos"??


 
_'Estar farto', 'estar pelos cabelos'. _
 'Não ter saco': em Portugal dizemos _'não ter tomates'_



Audierunt said:


> E lembre-se de que neste fórum só é permitido o português e o espanhol.


 
Tem razão, julguei que estava no forum genérico.


----------



## Weliton

No Brasil ninguém *nunca* usaria "colhão", mas sim seus vulgares:
(perdão mas..) caralho etc.
Eu particularmente acho muito feio o uso de palavras do tipo, e não costumo falar.
Mas tem quem perca o bom senso e acaba soltando uns palavrões.


----------



## anaczz

Kalimi5t said:


> Cojón é colhão...
> Também a expressão "COJONES!" eu traduziria por "CARALHO!" Me parece que a expressão em espanhol é menos chula que isso
> A expressao "No tener cojones/huevos" por "Não ter saco"
> 
> Não concordo, Kalimi e Weliton. Algumas traduções possíveis para _cojones_, seriam bolas, ovos, testículos ou até mesmo saco, mas nunca caralho.
> 
> _"No tener cojones", _assim como "não ter tomates" (PtEu), tem o sentido de não ter coragem, diferente de "não ter saco" (PtBr),  que significa não ter paciência.
> 
> Alguém poderia traduzir a expressão "Estar hasta los huevos"??
> Aí sim, poderia traduzir como "estar de saco cheio".


----------



## Weliton

Ah sim, obrigado pela correção e pelo esclarecimento.
Eu na verdade quis ressaltar o não uso da expressão *colhão*, e eu sugeri uma das traduções oferecidas pelo WR.
;P


----------



## Audie

Acho que '_não ter colhões_' (não ter coragem) também é expressão brasileira, ao menos, menos informal e mais literária. Mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## Carfer

> Me parece que a expressão em espanhol é menos chula que isso


 
Também acho, mas esse é o eterno problema da tradução das obscenidades do espanhol para o português. As equivalentes literais ou aproximadas do espanhol têm sempre uma carga obscena menor do que as portuguesas e são usadas de uma forma muito mais permissiva do que aquela que nós admitimos. Portanto, nunca correspondem exactamente umas às outras. Depois, há as idiossincrasias próprias de cada um dos idiomas no que respeita à escolha dos órgãos sexuais que são invocados nas obscenidades. '_Colhões!_', por exemplo, não é habitualmente usado como interjeição, mas _'caralho!_' sim. '_Coño!_' usa-se a torto e a direito em espanhol, em português quase nunca. Por isso, de certo modo concordo com kalimi5t de que é mais natural _'caralho!_' na boca de um português do que 'c_olhões!_', embora o peso seja diferente. Mas, por estranho que pareça, esta uma matéria complexa. Já o Henry Miller dizia: _'Discutir a natureza e os sentidos da obscenidade é quase tão difícil como falar de Deus'._ Concordo com ele.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Mas, por estranho que pareça, esta uma matéria complexa. Já o Henry Miller dizia: _'Discutir a natureza e os sentidos da obscenidade é quase tão difícil como falar de Deus'._ Concordo com ele.


----------

